#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Sukhothai - Ramkhamhaeng National Park

## dirtydog

*Ramkhamhaeng National Park*

*Sukhothai*

*General Information*

RamKhamhaeng National Park, within the province of SuKhothai, is surrounded by the districts of Kirimas, Ban Dan Lan Hoi, and the provincial capital of SuKhothai. The park is also Known as Khao Luang by many of the local peoples. It covers an area of about 341 square kilometers,or 213,125 rai. Khao Luang is an important source of water for its surrounding areas. The park also contains a lot of natural beauty such as the Khao Luang mountain range, Sai Rung Waterfall, a herbal garden, and the Savannah located in the high country of the Khao Luang range.

History is another important part of RamKhamhaeng National Park. Most people consider SuKhothai to have been the first capital of Thailand (13th to 14th centuries). The SuKhothai Historical Park, where a former main center of this ancient capital existed, actually merges with RamKhamHaeng National Park in the northeastern corner of the Khao Luang range. Many ancient structures were built within Khao Luang too. The RamKhamhaeng National Park area is actually even mentioned in the famous stone SuKhothai Inscription I of King Pa Khun RamKhamhaeng, the great King of the period - In the direction of the head while sleeping (meaning south) in the city of SuKhothai there are Kuti (monks residences), Wihan (Theravada congregation halls for lay persons in a Thai Wat), venerated monks, dams and canals. There are coconut groves, jackfruit groves, mango groves, and tamarind groves. There are also waterfalls, and Phra Kapung Phi- god of the mountain (Khao Luang), Who reigns over all the spirits of this area. Whatever leader rules SuKhothai must pay proper respect to the spirits-if the spirits are fed rightly the city will be good if not, the spirits will not give protection, and the city will be gone.

Sukhothai Inscription is further evidence of the important, even sacred, relationship between the peoples of this original Thai capital and the natural area of RamKhamhaeng National Park

In 1974 the Royal Forest Department issued letters to SuKhothai provincial authorities, including forestry officials of the province, asking them to inspect the Khao Luang area. The purpose of this inspection was to determine whether this area was suitable to become either a wildlife sanctuary or national park. Sukhothat provincial authorities, along with the Tak Royal Forest Department Unit, proposed that Khao Luang should become a national park. The National Parks Division of the Royal Forest Department than presented a proposal to the National Park Committee at their second meeting on October 22, 1975. An agreement was reached to set up a national park in this area by royal decree-recorded in the Royal Gazette-number 97, section 165, October 27, 1980 This area became the 18th national park of Thailand Park in honor of King Pa Khun RamKhamhaeng.

*Geography*

The Majority of the parks land is within the contours of the Khao Luang Mountain range. This mountain range is situated on a north-south axis. Khao Luang is like a giant ant hill in the middle of a rice field, for it is surrounded by low farmland. The waters of the Khao Luang range are essential to the agricultural lands below. These waters are also tributaries of the Yom River to the east, and the Ping River in the west. Another notable topography of this park are the 4 main peaks of the Khao Luang range-Khao Phu Ka, Khao Phra Mar Ya, Khao Jedi, and Pha Na Rai.

*Climate*

The high country of the Khao Luang range is known for its year round comfortable cool weather. In general, the best time to visit the park is during the cold season (October thru January), but the best time to Visit Sai Rung Waterfall is during the rainy season (June thru September).

*Flora and Fauna*

Most of the forest in the park is in a pristine condition. The main types of forest to be found are the dry evergreen forest, hill evergreen forest, the mixed deciduous forest, dry dipterocarps forest, and a savannah. Some of the important tree species within the park are Hopea odorata Roxb., Anisoptera glabra, Mangifera Spp., Tectona grandis, Pterocarpus macrocarpus, Xylia kerrii, Shorea obtusa, Shorea siamensis, and Dipterocarpus obtusifolius. There are also various Kinds of bamboo and medicinal plants.

There are a number of wild animals and birds to be found in the park. Some of the Known, and believed to exist, animals in the park are bantengs, barking deer, asiatic black bears, wild pigs, monkeys, gibbons, serow, and squirrels. There are also various Kinds of birds, both resident and migratory, such as hill mynas, maroon orioles, barbets, laughing thrushes, Chinese francolins, greater coucals, robins, owls, hawks, kingfishers, woodpeckers, swallows, red jungle fowl, and common Koels.

----------

